# Safe Temperature for CPU and GPU



## kucheesh (Jan 24, 2009)

I have Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN laptop with i7 3610QM and Nvidia GT 650M. When I am gaming (Battlefield 3, Crysis 2) the CPU temps are about
95 C and GPU about 88 C maximum. However I am not experiencing any throttling

Are these safe ?
What are the limits for temperature on CPU and GPU ?? What are the side effects of prolonged exposure to high temp ??

Which is the best Laptop cooler that can blow air on the underside of the laptop ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The temps are high but that will be expected trying to game on a laptop. They are designed for convenience and gaming adds stress/heat that they can not effectively dissipate that added heat. The added stress/heat also tends to a shorter component life.
Be sure the air vents are cleaned regularly with compressed air and use the laptop elevated to allow more air to the underside.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

i7 3610QM CPU: max temp = 105 C, 
Nvidia GT 650M GPU: max temp = 105 C

laptop will shut down if max temp is reached, to avoid permanent damage, but frequent high temp events like that will shorten the life of the affected component.

I can't advise on laptop coolers as I've never used them. I have instead stuck some thicker feet on the underside to aid air-flow as the standard 5mm feet are too short in my view. Also, always put your laptop on a hard surface when using it, not on your lap ( clothing can get in the way of the cooling vents).


----------

